# Group Starting West of St. Louis



## grimwitherspoon (Feb 17, 2008)

I am a gamer/DM living in Warrenton, MO looking to get a group together.  I am looking for players as far east as St. Charles/Cave Springs, MO.  I am willing to allow someone with more experience run the game or assist in running the game if necessary.  I am also willing to teach any newcomers to the game.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 3, 2008)

so that would include columbia...what kind of game? (3.5?...what kind of setting...)


----------



## grimwitherspoon (Mar 4, 2008)

*Game Information*

Hi Scott!  Glad to see someone is interested.  Yes, I guess that would include Columbia in the list.  The game setting has some Forgotten Realms influences, but is mainly built from the ground up.  I currently plan on playing with 3rd edition rules but am also considering changing to 3.5 rules eventually.  Feel free to send me a private message if you want.  The group still needs some players so feel free to tell your friends that they are welcome to join as well.


----------



## Scott DeWar (Mar 8, 2008)

hmmm...just noticed that it says warren-TON...not warrens-BURG ...got my directions switch...soryy bout that...i am afraid a major portion of my income is take up in fule costs as i am an electrician in the local area and can't budget out 12 galllons a week in entertainment right now...i didn't mean to get your hopes up there... i have played in forgotten realms quite a bit and enjoy it...i am * SURE *you will find someone soon!!


----------



## Helmet (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm about 25 minutes from Warrenten.  I'm sending you an email...


----------



## ardentmoth (Apr 5, 2008)

i'll be moving to st peters in 3 weeks or so, will be looking for a group for possible saturday night gaming, maybe other timeslots too. im a college student, so i dont quite have my schedule nailed down all the time! If it's a decent sized group (4 or 5 folks) i'd be happy to join you. i've got a couple characters that i tend to play more often than not, but who knows, i might have to mix it up XD.


----------

